#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  How To Prepare Ourselves For A Presentation?

## Moana

*Hi everyone!*

I have done a couple of presentations at my campus but still now I don't have a much clear picture about how to actually do a presentation in front of a huge crowd!


*It would be really helpful if you guys could give me some tips on..*


The style of presenting itThe accent we should followThe way to make the presentation more interesting without the crowd letting boredThe way to seek the audience's attention

----------


## Beacon

> *Hi everyone!*
> I have done a couple of presentations at my campus but still now I don't have a much clear picture about how to actually do a presentation in front of a huge crowd!
> *It would be really helpful if you guys could give me some tips on..*
> 
> 
> The style of presenting itThe accent we should followThe way to make the presentation more interesting without the crowd letting boredThe way to seek the audience's attention


Every public speakers having their own style and if you ask them they would tell you like they became this level because of their first ever terrible presentation  :Smile:  Personally i realized that myself too!

There are multiple types of presentations like, Story telling, Public speaking, Corporate presentation, Sales Pitch, Startup pitching ( Mostly 5-8 minutes), free style public speaking,etc,etc! Get to know your target audience and the type of the presentation that you wanted to do first.

*Best Resources:*
CEO-level Presentation Skills - Slide Writing for Consulting | Udemy
18 Tips for Killer Presentations
Public Speaking Tips From Champion Dananjaya Hettiarachchi - Business Insider
Guy Kawasaki - The Only 10 Slides You Need in Your Pitch

----------


## Shana

> *Hi everyone!*
> 
> I have done a couple of presentations at my campus but still now I don't have a much clear picture about how to actually do a presentation in front of a huge crowd!
> 
> 
> *It would be really helpful if you guys could give me some tips on..*
> 
> 
> The style of presenting itThe accent we should followThe way to make the presentation more interesting without the crowd letting boredThe way to seek the audience's attention


It depends whether you've stage fear. It goes away when you do this often, trust me.
You don't have to mind your accent or style. Just be confident and flow in your way of speaking.
If you want to grab attention, then you must be energetic or your topic must be heavily interesting. Once or twice cracking subtle jokes will help. Give an energetic opening to your presentation. Don't go with the template openers, but try something unique on your own.
And keep eye contact with the audience! That is the key to not to letting them sleep. If you're nervous, keep an eye contact with few trustworthy people in the crowd. That would make you much familiar and likable.

----------


## Moana

> Every public speakers having their own style and if you ask them they would tell you like they became this level because of their first ever terrible presentation  Personally i realized that myself too!
> 
> There are multiple types of presentations like, Story telling, Public speaking, Corporate presentation, Sales Pitch, Startup pitching ( Mostly 5-8 minutes), free style public speaking,etc,etc! Get to know your target audience and the type of the presentation that you wanted to do first.
> 
> *Best Resources:*
> CEO-level Presentation Skills - Slide Writing for Consulting | Udemy
> 18 Tips for Killer Presentations
> Public Speaking Tips From Champion Dananjaya Hettiarachchi - Business Insider
> Guy Kawasaki - The Only 10 Slides You Need in Your Pitch


Thanks for the resources I'll look into it :Smile:

----------


## Moana

> It depends whether you've stage fear. It goes away when you do this often, trust me.
> You don't have to mind your accent or style. Just be confident and flow in your way of speaking.
> If you want to grab attention, then you must be energetic or your topic must be heavily interesting. Once or twice cracking subtle jokes will help. Give an energetic opening to your presentation. Don't go with the template openers, but try something unique on your own.
> And keep eye contact with the audience! That is the key to not to letting them sleep. If you're nervous, keep an eye contact with few trustworthy people in the crowd. That would make you much familiar and likable.


That was really helpful Shana! I do have stage fear like 95% of it. Your advice was really good. Thank you :Smile:

----------


## Assassin

These facts may help... 
presentation.jpg

----------


## Moana

> These facts may help... 
> presentation.jpg


This image was really helpful assassin thanks for it, next time when doing a presentation ill follow all these steps!

----------


## Bhavya

> Every public speakers having their own style and if you ask them they would tell you like they became this level because of their first ever terrible presentation  Personally i realized that myself too!
> 
> There are multiple types of presentations like, Story telling, Public speaking, Corporate presentation, Sales Pitch, Startup pitching ( Mostly 5-8 minutes), free style public speaking,etc,etc! Get to know your target audience and the type of the presentation that you wanted to do first.
> 
> *Best Resources:*
> CEO-level Presentation Skills - Slide Writing for Consulting | Udemy
> 18 Tips for Killer Presentations
> Public Speaking Tips From Champion Dananjaya Hettiarachchi - Business Insider
> Guy Kawasaki - The Only 10 Slides You Need in Your Pitch


Thanks for this detailed explanation and the valuable resources you provide here. It's very useful and insightful!

----------


## Bhavya

> It depends whether you've stage fear. It goes away when you do this often, trust me.
> You don't have to mind your accent or style. Just be confident and flow in your way of speaking.
> If you want to grab attention, then you must be energetic or your topic must be heavily interesting. Once or twice cracking subtle jokes will help. Give an energetic opening to your presentation. Don't go with the template openers, but try something unique on your own.
> And keep eye contact with the audience! That is the key to not to letting them sleep. If you're nervous, keep an eye contact with few trustworthy people in the crowd. That would make you much familiar and likable.


Shana, Thanks for these practical tips from your own experience. I too have a bit of stage fear, I think with practice we can overcome this. And I agree with you we should have our unique presentation style rather than following others.

----------


## Bhavya

> These facts may help... 
> presentation.jpg


Assassin, Thanks for this body language tips for doing presentation. Honestly, these are much-needed tips for me because when it comes to presentation, I very poor in my body language. I hope these tips will help me to improve my body language.

----------

